# Clamped fins...sick or stress?



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have this one Platy that I have had for nearly a month now. She has had clamped fins and hides out since day one. When she does comes out, the other Platys of her type seem to want to pick at her. 

I thought she may have been sick and since I recently set up a hospital/quarantine tank, I moved her to it and tried a couple of different treatments as I was treating other fish and she is still the same. 

Are some fish just shy and there is nothing you can do? If so, this is the first Platy or any other livebearer that I've had that has been this way. She is okay, I guess. A little thin for not eating all that much compared to her tankmates.

Anyone seen this before? Suggestions?


----------

